# Murphy bed and built ins



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

hello,
I want to build in across a wall in one of the spare rooms, with about 2' of hanging closet and drawers on each side of a queen Murphy bed.
I figure on 20" deep closet, and recessing the mattress into that space about 8" when the bed is deployed.
That will keep the bed from taking up too much of the room when deployed. It will also provide for a nice 12" shelf behind the mattress. I personally like having a little room above a mattress instead of an immediate headboard.
Anybody here build in a Murphy bed? Did it have some assist or just use brute strength to put up/down? I have no interest in something powered. By assist I mean a spring or weight arrangement, something like that.
I'll need it up off the floor a bit, so the heat register can stay where it is. I figure on some sort of folding legs at the foot to achieve that. 
I'll also have a nice finish, maybe hang a picture on the bottom of the bed. Fun stuff


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a queen size I recently did in Maple. It has gas assist shocks. The hardware can be bought from Rockler, but can be found cheaper if you shop around. :smile:


----------



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

Scott, that looks fantastic. Way above my current skillset, but hey, I'm going to give it a try. Mine will be more craftsman style, wall to wall.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use bed systems from Selby. The hardware comes with plans for different layouts, and cut lists. The bed hardware is counter spring loaded and very easy to adjust. It pulls down with one finger. It's adjustable to compensate for different weight bedding. When near down the legs move into position for the foot of the bed. 


















.


----------



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, that looks great too. I like the adjustable lift mechanism.


----------



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

I got it done. We have an armoire that my wife had built in the 80s. It was a very utilitarian piece, but I decided to emulate the style of construction. It has simple slab doors with a relief cut, and piece of 3/16" thick oak applied to it so it appears like a shaker door.








I did not want any more honey or golden oak in my life so I went natural.










Those are big shoe drawers on the bottom.










hanging closet with a shelf above behind a single door.

Glued some cheap oak 1/4 to the wall behind, trimmed out with quarter round.



















I wish I had remembered this thread. I totally forgot about selby's hardware and went with the kit from international murphy beds In BC.

Now that armoire and an oak file cabinet are in that room. We call it "the oak room".
Now I can tear out the oak kitchen and put up some maple for a change


----------

